# Batch an einem genauen Zeitpunkt automatisch starten



## Cembalino (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
  Ich möchte eine Batch Datei erstellen die an einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt oder Datum automatisch startet, geht das?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. Januar 2005)

Dazu gibt es den Windows-Taskplaner. START->Programme->Zubehör->Systemprogramme->Geplante Tasks (bei Windows 2000 z.B.)

Daniel


----------



## Cembalino (17. Januar 2005)

Gibt es dafür nicht auch ein in der batch datei eingebundetes comand? Weil die batch datei impostiert sich nicht selber im Taskplaner...

 Danke trozdem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Ich dachte ja eigentlich immer ich kenn 'nen Haufen Woerter, aber was bitte ist impostieren?
Ich kenn ja kompostieren, aber das ist mir echt neu.


----------



## Cembalino (17. Januar 2005)

Oh... Entschuldigung... da ist mir ein Italienisches wort hinein gerutscht... Es müsste Eintragen heissen....
 Entschuldigung...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Kann ja schonmal vorkommen. Ich muss hier auch immer umdenken, dass ich nicht auf Englisch schreibe.

Naja, mein Italienisch war nie gut, und mein Latein hab ich vergessen (oder verdraengt).


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Schau dir doch das Konsolen Programm "at" mal an:

```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator>at -?
Mit dem Befehl AT können Befehle und Programme zu einem vorbestimmten
Termin gestartet werden. Der Zeitplandienst muss gestartet sein, um den
Befehl AT zu verwenden.

AT [\\Computername] [ [Kennung] [/DELETE] | /DELETE [/YES]]
AT [\\Computername] Zeit [/INTERACTIVE]
    [ /EVERY:Datum[,...] | /NEXT:Datum[,...]] "Befehl"

\\Computername     Gibt einen Remotecomputer an. Ohne diesen Parameter werden
                   die Befehle auf dem lokalen Computer ausgeführt.
Kennung            Eine Identifikationsnummer, die dem geplanten Befehl
                   zugeteilt wird.
/DELETE            Löscht geplante Befehle. Ohne Kennung werden alle geplanten
                   Befehle auf dem Computer gelöscht.
/YES               In Verbindung mit /DELETE werden die geplanten
                   Befehle ohne weitere Bestätigung gelöscht.
Zeit               Gibt die Zeit an, zu der ein Befehl ausgeführt werden soll.
/INTERACTIVE       Ermöglicht dem Auftrag, Eingaben von dem Benutzer anzu-
                   nehmen, der angemeldet ist, wenn der Auftrag ausgeführt
                   wird.
/EVERY:Datum[,...] Führt den Befehl zu jedem der angegebenen Tage der Woche
                   oder des Monats aus. Ohne Angabe eines Datums wird der
                   aktuelle Tag des Monats angenommen.
/NEXT:Datum[,...]  Führt den Befehl am nächsten angegebenen Tag aus (z.B.
                   nächsten Montag). Ohne Angabe eines Datums wird der aktuelle
                   Tag des Monats angenommen.
"Befehl"           Ist der auszuführende Windows NT-Befehl oder Stapel-
                   programm.
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Cembalino (19. Januar 2005)

Super das klappt vielen Dank.


----------

